# Urine Scald



## zoecat6 (Oct 12, 2005)

I just discovered this on Ben's back foot as I was finding blood on the floor for a couple of days and couldn't find where it was coming from. Ben doesn't live in a cage and has total access to 2 rooms of my house so he isn't on any wire. 

I've been having a lot of problems with him lately and am getting worried and discouraged. His poops are all strung together with hair so I've been feeding him lots of hay and papaya but it's making me a nervous wreck. He also has been peeing on his underside and had a bad case of urine burn underneath so I am giving him butt baths every few days and putting diaper rash cream on the raw spot which is helping him alot. But now this thing with the foot which I can't understand at all as there is nothing in the room to get hurt on. It's a perfectly round spot and totally raw looking. Any ideas? I've got to leave for work ina little while so I'll check back on the forum tonight for any advice. Thanks.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 12, 2005)

OMG. Take a flashlight and look inside the wound to make sure that there isn't a larva embedded in there.


----------



## zoecat6 (Oct 12, 2005)

It isn't that kind of wound, its kind of hard toexplain but it's a perfectly round spot that looks like the skin hasbeen removed. He also doesn't go outside at all and therehaven't been any flies in the house. He's acting fine,eating, etc., and doesn't act like he's in any pain at all.But it really concerns me as I can't come up with any scenario for thedamage that makes any sense.


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 12, 2005)

I'd get it cleaned up and put a real thin layerof neosporin on it. Might not even hurt to have it checked bya vet....when Corky had his wound from the outside it did not lookinfected, but he was FILLED with infection and it got verynasty. They may want to give you some antibiotics to be onthe safe side. 

Is he bothering the wound? If so, you may even need to get one of thecollars so he can't...(I think they are called e-collars? I call emlampshades)....cuz if he keeps messin with it, it'll never get healedup! 

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## zoecat6 (Oct 12, 2005)

He's not bothering with it at all, he acts likeit isn't even there. But its bleeding a lot and I have putneosporin on it already, and will continue to do so. I justhope it heals up without infection.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

You might want to wrap it or do something tokeep the dirt out. I, too, would be very concerned aboutinfection. It looks like he stepped on somethingand looks rather deep. Poor little guy.

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 12, 2005)

I thought about covering it as well, but I knowwe were gonna do that with Corky, but if if you don't use the collar,most likely it'll get ripped off....so you may need to go thatroute. 

Please also be warned, it may not look infected, but if it gets thatway, he can go downhill VERY quickly....Corky did in a matter ofhours...

Good luck!!!! Poor lil guy...


----------



## Lissa (Oct 12, 2005)

Get it checked out by a vet. Put him/her on Baytril for infection.


----------



## zoecat6 (Oct 12, 2005)

I just looked at ben and discovered that thesame spot is also on his other back foot. The other foot isn't bleedingand looks kind of healed over but it's there. He's a big guyand is it possible that his weight is causing these sores?There is really nothing in the room for him to get hurt by.There is also no depth to the wound, it is some kind of surface sore.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 12, 2005)

He needs to be taken to the vet. Afungal or bacterial infection may have invaded his foot (sorehocks). Staph is also a common cause of open, bleedinghocks. Botfly larvae are generally not on the bottoms of thefeet -- this is more likely an infection that has broken open.

The urine scald could indicate bladder or kidney problems (try a littlebaby desitin on his bum and foot until you get him to thevet-- won't hurt him if he licks that little bitoff). If the infection has invaded tissues in the foot orleg, he'll need to be put on antibiotics (penn G is generally used).

I'd start him on a little Nutri Cal because it's so easily metabolized.

The strung-together poops indicate that he's molting and this may beputting his system under some stress, especially with recent weatherchanges.



Pam


----------



## zoecat6 (Oct 12, 2005)

I just made a vet appointment, but they can't get me in until friday morning as there is only one vet there that sees rabbits.


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 12, 2005)

UGGG...are there any other vets around?

If you can take the time to read this...this will tell you what I went thru with Corky and how quickly they can go downhill...

http://www.corkyscave.net/Corky's%20Story.htm


----------



##  (Oct 12, 2005)

Fridays better than noday ,havehim check for kidney stones or bladder infectionalso if he has similar spot on hisbutt it may all be connected , looks like an out ofcontrol hock sore , thats gon intodeeper rooted infection.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree with Gypsy -- this isn't an immediateconcern (unless you see a sudden deterioration of his condition as withCorky) -- the Friday appointment will be fine.

If he's never been checked for parasites, also have a fecal float done.

Pam


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry guys, not trying to strike panic inanyone...but I went to h#ll and back with him and infections scare melike nothing else in my babies!!!! 

I'm glad Zoe is getting him to a vet, but PLEASE keep a very close eyeon him til then...Corky's first symptom was he seemed almost depressed!!

You and Ben are in my thoughts...


----------



## pamnock (Oct 12, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Sorry guys, not trying to strike panic in anyone...but Iwent to h#ll and back with him and infections scare me like nothingelse in my babies!!!!
> 
> I'm glad Zoe is getting him to a vet, but PLEASE keep a very close eyeon him til then...Corky's first symptom was he seemed almost depressed!!
> 
> You and Ben are in my thoughts...




Most certainly, you have good cause for concern as they can go downhill very quickly.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

Poor Ben! :tears2: 

I'll be praying for and thinking about him. Please keep us posted and give him a kiss from me.

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Oct 12, 2005)

my eyes are bad isBena Flemish or a Palomino ? which everhe is a pretty rabbit.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

He's a flemish, Gypsy. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Oct 12, 2005)

My foot literally hurts.  Prayers for Ben. ray:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh Zoe, I agree Friday is better thannot at all Sweetie. You must be a nervous wreck with all of this. I'msure Ben will be ok. I will be sending nothing but good thoughts andheartfelt prayers for you both.

Tina


----------



## Lissa (Oct 12, 2005)

You should see if you can get him on acancellation waiting list at the vet's office so that they call you ifanyone cancels an appointment.


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 12, 2005)

Poor Ben. That looks like it hurts.

I have to agree that Friday is better then nothing. Just watch him until then.

Prayers are being said.

Jen


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 13, 2005)

Lotsa ray:ray:ray:from our house,

Nicole


----------



## zoecat6 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ben just got back from the vet... she feels thatthe sores on the bottoms of his feet are pressure sores from beinglarge and being on linoleum. She feels that thebald and raw spots underneath by hisgenitals arecaused from crystals in the urine, and that he has been quiteuncomfortable and that is why he stopped using his litterpan. She said a large part of her rabbit patients are broughtin for the same reason. She said that his diet needs to bechanged, and that he can not have any alfalfa based pellets atall. She basically wants him on an unlimited hay diet withmostly vegtables, and avery few timothy pellets.Also she put him on baytril to get rid of some of the irritation he hasgoing on, she feels that with a change of diet he should be doingbetter in a couple of weeks. 

I don't know what to do about the pressure sores as I think he wouldfreak out if I started caging him, after never being caged.The vet wants him caged and put on a soft blanket or something likethat but I'm pretty sure he would eat it so I'm not sure what I'm goingto do.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 14, 2005)

Poor Ben. Hopefully, the meds and diet changes will take care of it. 

Have you tried him with blankets or towels before? Maybe youcould put one down while you're there and watch him. Maybe amatt would be better? Grass matts won't hurt if he ingestssome of it. 

Good luck,

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 14, 2005)

How would an exercise pen work for him? they aredefinately larger than and cage and you can fashion them to any sizeyoud like. this particular brand sells add on panels to make it everbigger, put on a roof, etc. and then put the grass mats on the bottomso you said he may eat a towel if you put that on there. 

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441778744&amp;FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302035816&amp;ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=2534374302023689&amp;bmUID=1129310597217

I am so happy that you didnt come back with any seriously bad news! 

and dont quote me, but I am pretty sure that GYpsy has mentioned usingliquid bandage on her rabbits sore hocks, that helps it heal faster (iuse it on my own cuts and swear by it)

Fell Better Ben!!!


----------



##  (Oct 14, 2005)

Disclaimer ::: Liquid Bandage for hocksores : it should only be used if the sores arenot deep , its ok for surfacesores but not ones that are seriouslydeep , From the look of the one on Bensfoot I wouldnt recomend putting Liquidbandage on it , I would useeither bacitracin or any OTCtriple antibiotic ointment .


----------



## ariel (Oct 16, 2005)

How is Ben going??
Did you end up popping him in a fenced off area?

Just wondering how he is doing overall.


----------



## zoecat6 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ben is doing a lot better now that he is onbaytril. A lot of the raw spots on his underneath are healingup. Also the switch over to timothy pellets went a lot betterthan I expected, but am having a hard time getting him to eat hisveggies. He acts like he is feeling a lot better so I ampretty happy about that.

I haven't caged him and when I give him a rug he eats it soI am still not quite sure what I am going to do about that, but rightnow his feet aren't bleeding and seem to be healingup.Tammi


----------



## ariel (Oct 16, 2005)

That's good his sores are healing and the change in pellets went ok. 
It's hard for them when you change things, these bunnies seem to like routine (well I know mine do). 
The vegie thing will happen just give it time, and as for the wholeblankie thing just keep an eye on him that he isn't eating too muchthread, sounds like you have it all covered.

I am happy to see he is doing better


----------



## naturestee (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm wondering if you could give him straw matsto lay on. Some of them are nice and soft, like the Walmartones if you can find them. You'd have to tie them togetherfor big Ben, though.

I'm glad to hear he's doing better! Poor boy, that must have hurt!


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 16, 2005)

*Ouch*

Those sores look mightfully hurtful. Good to know that Ben is doing fine. 
Agreeing, I think straw mats are good for this situation. They don't cost alot so their affordable.

I have to say that Ben is one stud bunny 

Take cares, or in my language "Ingat"

K&amp;E


----------



## pamnock (Oct 17, 2005)

You could try putting him on the black interlocking excercise matts -- would give a lot of relief to his boo-boo feet 



Pam


----------



## zoecat6 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thats a great suggestion pamnock I'm going to see if I can find any of them in my area. Thanks.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 25, 2005)

Is Ben all better, zoecat?

-Carolyn


----------



## zoecat6 (Oct 25, 2005)

You can still see where the sores were but he'snot bleeding from them, thank goodness. I got him a couple ofcarpet runners made from the real short kitchen type carpet so hecouldn't chew on them, and layered them under the foot of the bed wherehe sleeps all of the time. 

Also he's done with his baytril treatment and is doing a lot better,the urine burn has totally cleared up and the hair is growing backunderneath. His switch over to timothy hay pellets went waybetter than I expected, and I think that has really helped with thecrystals in his urine. All in all I am a much relieved bunnymommy (slave). Ben is the light in mylife.Tammi


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 25, 2005)

*zoecat6 wrote:*


> Ben is the light in mylife.Tammi




He's extra special to us too, Tammi. I just adore Ben.

I'm Thrilled he has you as a Mom. Good job healing him.

:star:

-Carolyn


----------



## zoecat6 (Nov 7, 2005)

I had to take Bento the vet again last week. His feet are all healed up, butsince he's been off baytril he's having the urinary problems again. Thevet senta urine sample to the lab and he's got extremelythick urine, with a lot of calcium crystals in it. She saidthere is supposed to be a bacteria in urine that takes care of thecalcium, but he doesn't have any of it. The only suggestionshe had was to get some cecal poops from the other rabbits who probablyhave the bacteria present and make him eat it (yuck). Nowthat I need cecal pellets that I used to find all of the time, thereare none to be found. I am really worried about him and am alittle frustrated by the situation. She also said I shouldsyringe more water into him to keep his water intake up but shouldn't Ibe worried about getting some in his lungs if I do that? Anysuggestions welcome!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 7, 2005)

Is he drinking on his own? Maybe youcould just encourage him to drink more. Give him a bowl if hehas a bottle. See if he likes vanilla or unsweetenedPedialyte- he might drink more if it tastes good. It would beless stress on both of you, too.

I hope he get better soon.


----------



## zoecat6 (Nov 7, 2005)

Actually as far as I can see he drinks a lot onhis own. I think the vet just wants to thin his urine outeven more as it is quitepainful for him when he pees.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2005)

*zoecat6 wrote:*


> She also said I should syringemore water into him to keep his water intake up but shouldn't I beworried about getting some in his lungs if I do that? Anysuggestions welcome!




Just syringe feed him slowly, Tammi. Just a little at atime. Ben can handle it. He's a big boynow. Between people syringe feeding babies or going too fastand shooting the full syringe in their mouth, that's when you have toworry about getting in his lungs.

What a mess you and Ben have been though! Not fun with thececals, but I've heard it having been done with much success.I don't envy you. Figures that now that you need them, thereare none to be found.

You and Ben remain in my thoughts and prayers. ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## edwinf8936 (Nov 7, 2005)

When Mr. Z was having a stasis problem the veyhad me get poop from my other three rabbits. She made aslurry out of it and force feed it to him. It kind of jumpstarted his system and he started gettingbetterquick. Basically he didn't have the bacteria he needed andthis started the bacteria production again.

Ed


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 8, 2005)

I have used the cecals from a healthy rabbit to"jump-start" another rabbit many times, with much success.(For some reason, my vet told me to get them from a healthy doe ifpossible.) 

I usually mash them up in either Ensure Plus-Vanilla, pumpkin or kittenmilk replacement fomula (whatever I could get the bunny to takewillingly). And syringe feed it slowly. They do notfind it as offensive as we do.If it's working, youshould see improvement in a day or so. (I know the EnsurePlus has a little sugar in it, but for some bunnies, it's the only wayI can get it in them. They really like it.)

Good luck with your baby.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 7, 2005)

:bunnydance:


----------

